# [SOLVED] Layer 7 Userspace ebuild ?

## tnt

what should be done to get Layer 7 Userspace ebuild in the portage tree?

http://l7-filter.sourceforge.net/HOWTO-userspace

it seems that Userspace version will be developed more regulary then kernel one:

http://marc.theaimsgroup.com/?l=l7-filter-developers&m=117363219909313&w=2

 *Quote:*   

> List:       l7-filter-developers
> 
> Subject:    Re: [l7-filter-developers] kernel 2.6.20.1
> 
> From:       Matthew Strait <quadong () users ! sourceforge ! net>
> ...

 

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

USE="l7filter" emerge iptables

----------

## tnt

 *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   

> USE="l7filter" emerge iptables

 

as far as I know, that only apply l7-filter patch to iptables and makes iptables useable with l7-patched kernel

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

sorry, "read first, then post junk"

Well, if you want the userspace thing in portage, post on b.g.o or bug the maintainer (dragonheart, it seems) on IRC.

----------

## tnt

I've been waiting for too long and there's no success in implementing of 2.6.2x kernel version of l7-filter

so, I've made a userspace ebuild request:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=173390

----------

## tnt

there's no response...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## think4urs11

now it is in the tree, congrats  :Smile: 

net-misc/l7-filter-userspace - https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=173390#c1

----------

## tnt

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> now it is in the tree, congrats 
> 
> net-misc/l7-filter-userspace - https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=173390#c1

 

thanx   :Laughing: 

----------

